# Anyone in the Leeds area?



## Piper2012 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I'm brand new to the forum. I'm the proud owner of an 18 week old girl called Piper. She's the love of my life, and I'm the love of hers (this irks my boyfriend somewhat, but he'll get used to it...). We live in Horsforth near Leeds, Yorkshire. I was just wondering if there were any other Vizsla owners in the area? Piper LOVES other dogs, but seems to hone in on Vs expecially. It would be great to find her a little (or big!) friend.

Once I work out how to post a picture I will... 

xx


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Piper, from Bershire.

There are are quite a few members from the North of England, so I am sure you will get lots of response. 

Post some puppy pictures - we all love to see the baby pictures 

This is a great forum, you will get lots of help and advise here.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

welcome Piper from a Cumbrian, although Ruby hails from the red rose county


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Hello Piper..and welcome to the forum,we live out in Stamford Bridge York with our 17 month Vizsla which has been the love of my life and stuck to me since she was 6 weeks old...
they really are a lovely breed of dog. My last dog was a Weimaraner who died in April 2011,he really was something special,and this little Vizsla arriving at our home has kept me sane ....believe it or not.....anyway enough of my maudlin..welcome aboard and enjoy your Vizsla..


----------



## nemoletitia (Sep 21, 2013)

Hi am new vizsla owner in Leeds. Seven week old boy. Any tips greatly appreciated!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

nemoletitia said:


> Hi am new vizsla owner in Leeds. Seven week old boy. Any tips greatly appreciated!


welcome aboard nem,,owt specific you can either start a thread or hit the search button


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

No tip's............

But just happy to give you your first 'LIKE'!!!

My pleasure  ;D ;D ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## Lyndam (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello all. I'm from Durham but there is a North Yorkshire and a Nort East Viszla group over on Facebook if you are on it. They do Vizz Whizz meet ups monthly.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

nemoletitia said:


> Hi am new vizsla owner in Leeds. Seven week old boy. Any tips greatly appreciated!


 Welcome aboard the forum Nemoletitia, Darcy says a BIG hello,  we live just outside York probably about 30 miles from you


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> No tip's............
> 
> But just happy to give you your first 'LIKE'!!!
> 
> ...


Hello, from CANADA , Piper, nemo... 


Where the "like" Hobbsy? ;D exercise your fat fingers, LOL 

Piper, picturezzzzzzzz, are mandatory!


Edit


----------



## debsy (Aug 22, 2012)

Hi there I live in Crossgates Leeds we have a 14month old male v called Ronnie, adorable daft clumsy ball of love he is, great with other dogs we could meet up for a walk. I don't spend as much time on here as I'd like to but brilliant informative site to help us with our darlings v.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Just for 'You' Dat.........

Who told you I've got fat 'Digits'????  

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

love the V

Live action shot, also.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Just for 'You' Dat.........
> 
> http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-wtLH2WJ/0/X3/i-wtLH2WJ-X3.jpg
> 
> ...



Hobbsy, they are quite chunky  have they been digitally enhanced???? ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

wandering off topic children..


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Sorry Harrigab  as soon as I pressed the post button I realised I had wronged.. :-X :-[ I accept the wrap on the fingers..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> Sorry Harrigab  as soon as I pressed the post button I realised I had wronged.. :-X :-[ I accept the wrap on the fingers..


apology accepted Godber..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

apologies new members,(and darcy) let me introduce myself


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

harrigab said:


> apologies new members,(and darcy) let me introduce myself
> 
> [/URL]
> [/quote]
> ...


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Come on children..........

Slipping off post again!!!!!

You'll get reported to the 'Governor' 

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

BLAH, Darcy, I ain't afraid of VF police, LOL ... 

I carry treats :-*


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

hobbsy1010 said:


> Come on children..........
> 
> _*Slipping off post again!!!!!*_
> 
> ...


be careful hobbsy lad,,,Darcy will say it was a bar of soap.. ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Would that make me one of them nonces   nonsense.....the rest of the forum must be wondering what the **** we are on about....aided and abeted by the global moderator... ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

datacan said:


> BLAH, Darcy, I ain't afraid of VF police, LOL ...
> I carry treats :-*


 Treats Data  thats more like steroids... ;D


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> Would that make me one of them nonces   nonsense.....the rest of the forum must be wondering what the **** we are on about....aided and abeted by the global moderator... ;D


OP is from North of England, Darcy, so I guess we're okay ;D, but yes, rest of forum are probs scratching their heads ha ha!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

datacan said:


> BLAH, Darcy, I ain't afraid of VF police, LOL ...
> 
> I carry treats :-*


top half, Jean Luc Picard, is bottom half Worf?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Darcy, no roids, just hugs 

Haha, and that is how we say HELLO to new members


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

datacan said:


> Darcy, no roids, just hugs
> 
> Haha, and that is how we say HELLO to new members
> [/quote
> ...


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> hobbsy1010 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on children..........
> ...



Soap on a Rope everytime for me Harri 

Always saves any unwanted attention I've found!!!!!!  ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

All depends on where you hang it Hobbsy..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> All depends on where you hang it Hobbsy..


or where he hides it :


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Cheeky..


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey, Godber & Mr MacKay,

Your both on 'Fire' tonite!!!!!!

Too quick for me with the one liners   :-\

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

lights out Hobbsy!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

It's begining to sound like those two lads...Ben Doon and Phil Mcrakin... ???


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I usually have Porridge for breakfast,,thought of hobbsy's soap on a rope has kinda put me off bluuurghhh!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

harrigab said:


> lights out Hobbsy!


Think so!!!!

Got the top 'bunk' tonite!!!  

That's the privelidge for sharing your soap!!! :-[  ;D

Good Night All 

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

As muck as I love toshoot the breeze with you guys ....I have a certain little ginger creature needing to get to bed....lights out..I am banging up..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> It's begining to sound like those two lads...Ben Doon and Phil Mcrakin... ???


naah, you're thinking of the two Irish guys,,,,,Gerald Fitzpatrick and Patrick Fitzgerald..


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Darcy1311 said:


> As muck as I love toshoot the breeze with you guys ....I have a certain little ginger creature needing to get to bed....lights out..I am banging up..


yep, my ginge needs to slosh out too, g,night!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Obedience class session 

*
Puppy bites? - soft leader work gloves make short work of it.


----------



## debsy (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you Darcy for my first like, I was starting to feel left out, I often wonder how I would cope with Ronnie without back up from this site, my only problem is I'm not good with technology and hope I'm posting things right.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Oh, I'm sorry. Where's your post, up thread? 

I'll add a like as well.... And maybe call out Digits for some exercise - Hobbs were you at, LOL? 
How did this go unnoticed? 

Julius


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

debsy said:


> Thank you Darcy for my first like, I was starting to feel left out, I often wonder how I would cope with Ronnie without back up from this site, my only problem is I'm not good with technology and hope I'm posting things right.



Debsy your posting just fine,practice makes perfect,I have even progressed to posting multiple photos and thank god for spell checkers....there are a great bunch on this forum.....good old favourites like Datacan ;D Hobbsy ;D and Harrigab ;D and we are always blessed with page filling multi paragraph posts from Rudy...it's a great site,JUMP IN and enjoy


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)




----------

